# Naughty Girl



## twosassi

How do you say this phrase in Italian... Naughty Girl.....thanks for your help...


----------



## mzsweeett

twosassi said:
			
		

> How do u say this phrase in Italian... Naughty Girl.....thanks for your help...


 Welcome twosassi!!! My suggestions follow, however I am still just learning: mala femmena / mala ragazza. Is it being said with a sexual undertone? Natives may have a better phrase than I. BTW, how did I do for a first shot at an Italian suggestion? LOL 

HIH,

Sweet T.


----------



## twosassi

well thanks..i dont know what mala is....i got one phrase.. ragazza cattivello...and yes it has sexual undertones...well just sexually phrased..


----------



## mzsweeett

twosassi said:
			
		

> well thanks..i dont know what mala is....i got one phrase.. ragazza cattivello...and yes it has sexual undertones...well just sexually phrased..


The Italian I know is limited, and also dialect form, not exactly proper. _ Mala _I think comes from _malandrino_ meaning bad or naughty. Your phrase has a very negative connotation to it. cattivello comes from cattivo, correct? Which I think means evil or very wicked. I have hard it used, but it sounded very negative. Can you clue us in as to how you will be using this phrase?? Natives proably have much better thoughts on this than I. Let's see what they have to say.

Sweet T.


----------



## twosassi

Sure...I am Italian and getting a tattoo on my lower back which i want to say "NAUGHTY GIRL"  in italian...it is in a sexual manner...


----------



## mimitabby

okay, found it
how about BIRICHINA?


----------



## twosassi

I think BIRICHINA is more in a prankster translation...but if i am wrong..let me know..!!


----------



## twosassi

Ok lets try that one since i am not getting too much feedback on the other...this is a phrase sexually based for a tattoo....Nasty Girl....thanks for your help....


----------



## Alfry

twosassi said:
			
		

> Ok lets try that one since i am not getting too much feedback on the other...this is a phrase sexually based for a tattoo....Nasty Girl....thanks for your help....


 
would you like a translation of "nasty girl"?

in a sensual context it could be "ragazza indecente" or svergognata, impudica, lasciva, oscena, sconcia or simply cattiva


----------



## mzsweeett

Alfry said:
			
		

> would you like a translation of "nasty girl"?
> 
> in a sensual context it could be "ragazza indecente" or svergognata, impudica, lasciva, oscena, sconcia or simply cattiva


I like your suggestions Alfry. Svergognata may be better as it is going on her lower back for a tattoo. 
It suggests that she is proud as well.

Sweet T.


----------



## twosassi

Ok Alfry...thank you so much...!! So if i want to get the tattoo saying "ragazza lasciva" then it would mean nasty girl...correct..? i dont want to be going around with the incorrect meaning on my back.....


----------



## twosassi

Thank you as well mzsweeett....I do not know which one to do now!!! ha ha...what is the exact meaning of svergognata..??


----------



## Alfry

twosassi said:
			
		

> Ok Alfry...thank you so much...!! So if i want to get the tattoo saying "ragazza lasciva" then it would mean nasty girl...correct..? i dont want to be going around with the incorrect meaning on my back.....


 
yes... but I strongly advise you to wait for other hints  a tatoo is almost forever


----------



## mzsweeett

twosassi said:
			
		

> Ok Alfry...thank you so much...!! So if i want to get the tattoo saying "ragazza lasciva" then it would mean nasty girl...correct..? i dont want to be going around with the incorrect meaning on my back.....


 Ragazza lasciva to me means that you are more sneaky or evil rather than a sexual girl.  But I am not a native Italian and I think that they have more reliable phrases than I.

Sweet T.


----------



## twosassi

well if that is the correct phrase then what is there to wait on...? Will others have a different phrase?  Thank you for your time..


----------



## Alfry

twosassi said:
			
		

> well if that is the correct phrase then what is there to wait on...? Will others have a different phrase? Thank you for your time..


 
you could use "lussuriosa" but that's too graphic to me ... I wouldn't use it...


----------



## mzsweeett

twosassi said:
			
		

> Thank you as well mzsweeett....I do not know which one to do now!!! ha ha...what is the exact meaning of svergognata..??


It literally means unashamed or very proud. Has a sexual connotation to it when used amongst other words. If you are looking for something to describe yourself on your back, this may be the way to go; it shows a sexual nature and also that you are proud of it. It will also look better as it will follow the width of your lower back, coming from a girl's perspective of course. 

HIH,

Sweet T.


----------



## twosassi

Ok what does "lussuriosa" mean..(I am liking the look of that word!).?  And please correct me if i am wrong...but svergognata alone does not mean nasty girl..correct..?? Or is there a different meaning that i am unaware of...?


----------



## mzsweeett

Alfry said:
			
		

> you could use "lussuriosa" but that's too graphic to me ... I wouldn't use it...


If she is sexually extrovertive then it would fit, no?? I don't think she intends to be too tame with her words. Does the phrase not directly imply lusty?? The word could be used by itself in this case.

Sweet T.


----------



## morgana

We don't have an exact translation of Nasty Girl in Italian: our words are either too weak (like birichina) or too strong . Can you explain what exactly does it mean? In my opinion, ragazza lasciva is horrible for a tattoo! Among all the words I've read here, I think the best one is Svergognata - it doesn't have to be "ragazza svergognata", one word is fine.

Ciao


----------



## Silvia

twosassi said:
			
		

> I am Italian and getting a tattoo on my lower back which i want to say "NAUGHTY GIRL"  in italian...it is in a sexual manner...


 Monella (there's an erotic movie with that title too).

But please also wait for other opinions


----------



## twosassi

I think the best one i received so far was Ragazzaccia........I think that one fits pretty good...anyone else agree..??


----------



## morgana

Yes, ragazzaccia is fine! and nice for a tattoo. You've got it!

Ciao


----------



## Agattau

Hmmm... *svergognata *is a rather strong word, pretty offensive IMO; it is meant to someone that knows no shame or with very loose morals; I think it means *tart*. 

*ragazzaccia - *again not something to have tatooed

*cattivella *- mischievous, naughty, playful
*malandrina *- naughty... as above

I like* viziosa - *it's not rude or too offensive, yet has definitely a message - it maybe the word you're looking for.


I'd stick with *naughty girl* if you really must.
Let's have some pics


----------



## twosassi

Ok great....so ragazzaccia has the meaning i am looking for....when i say nasty girl...but it is in a feminine form...?? Am i correct..?


----------



## morgana

Agattau: cattivella e malandrina don't sound "natural" to me. Viziosa is even worse than svergognata, I think! But then svergognata is not such a bad word, if you say it to yourself...
Anyway I stick with ragazzaccia - yes, it's already in the feminine form.

Ciao


----------



## twosassi

Thank you everyone for your opinion...I appreciate all the feedback!


----------



## ikester

twosassi said:
			
		

> Ok what does "lussuriosa" mean..(I am liking the look of that word!).? And please correct me if i am wrong...but svergognata alone does not mean nasty girl..correct..?? Or is there a different meaning that i am unaware of...?


Either of these terms would convey the meaning of "nasty girl" in my opinion. 

 "Svergognata" = "shameless"... it might work in English, but in Italian, it seems a bit more...  I dunno... crass?

"Lussuriosa" I like it, but it's still a bit too strong. It comes from the same root as "luxurious", but in Italian means "lusty" or "lascivious". Knowing both languages and both cultures, I kinda like it, but it could be easily misinterpreted (or _over_-interpreted).

I guarantee you this much: walk across a piazza in Naples wearing either of those words tattooed on your body, and you'll get more attention than you bargained for. 

"Ragazzaccia" seems like a pretty good fit. If someone asked me to translate it, I'd simply say "bad girl". I think it's as close as you're going to get to the connotation of the American "naughty/nasty girl" without sounding overly slutty.

ciao,


----------



## Agattau

morgana said:
			
		

> Agattau: cattivella e malandrina don't sound "natural" to me.


...neither to me, but that is what *naughty* means...
I meant to post in the _naughty girl_ thread.
...she said that it had a _sexual undertone, _therefore a part from *viziosa *I can't think of any other words that come close to what she's looking for.


personally I wouldn't have any of those words tatooed anywhere


----------



## Silvia

Ragazzaccia is terrible to me, both in sound and meaning.


----------



## mzsweeett

Well, I wouldn't do it myself either, but this is what she's looking for.  I didn't want to pry and ask her _how_ sexual of a girl she is (pretty rude thing to do). I tried to give what I thought might give the right idea. But then again I am american, and have never been to Italy... ergo my previous post to wait for answers from those more qualified. It seems she is leaning towards the overtly sexual words, so lets follow that track. Whether or not _we_ would want it..... _she_ does.  
I personally have a rather large tattoo on my shoulder of a cat that is "spazzed out" . It is similiar to Te Gato's avatar. I have been told that its not very femminine, its sexual, all kinds of things. My statement is... I wanted it!! 
twosassy...have these answers been sufficient for you or shall we dig some more??? I am curious to know which one you decide on and if you will let us (or at least me) see the final outcome!!

Sweet T.


----------



## Agattau

*Svergognata, ragazzaccia, viziosa , *etc. - are all rather derogatory and ugly words, and I wouldn’t recommend to anybody have it tattooed... if she does, she’s nuts… it’s a bad mistake imo 

I mean, it is one thing having tattooed *naughty girl *or *nasty girl*; another is having *slut *or *tart *permanently imprinted on an open part of the body, heh

I didn’t see Silvia’s post... *monella *it’s a pretty good word that fit the description nicely; I'd definitely choose that imo


----------



## lsp

twosassi, a tattoo in a language you don't understand is a risky business, even for a naughty girl.  NaughtyGirl has a more playful quality in english than can be faithfully translated.


----------



## shaula

I go with Silvia's suggestion *monella*.
It is better to suggest than to declare  If a grownup girl has monella tattooed on her body, everyone here would think exactly what you want to convey. And the movie Silvia talks about is also a good hint.

Ciao
shaula


----------



## Alfry

Silvia said:
			
		

> Ragazzaccia is terrible to me, both in sound and meaning.


as a tatoo... I have to agree with Silvia.... 

anyway.... that's why I told you to wait for someone else's opinion...

look how many hints you got


----------



## lsp

But, you know, non-Italian speaking people will see it, too. No stranger will ask her its meaning. Most won't care or remember to follow up. Acquaintances may. This is what they may find. Garzanti defines Monella as Tomboy. IMDB uses the word Frivolous in the English title of the movie Monella. (And other adjectives in the summary, reviews and user comments.)

Maybe it's a good translation and exactly what twosassi wants. I just think you have to consider more than a couple of times a permanent tatto in a foreign language you celarly don't speak based on the advice of total strangers in a forum of average (maybe, also unknown) people who happen to be language lovers (not linguists). 

Just my 2¢....


----------



## twosassi

Hello all!!  Ok lets start with I am Italian...been to Italy and went to the University of Florence this is why I want a tattoo in my native tounge instead of another that I am not affiliated with!...I dont speak fluent Italian and the meanings of words from English to Italian are sometimes quite different and hard to translate...Hence the reason I posted on here..I was hoping to get ideas from people who reside in Italy...which I have....I do not think anyone on here would give me an incorrect word for the words I am inquiring about...The words Naughty/Nasty r in a playful way and in a sexually playful way...I do like Ragazzaccia I think its pretty....To me it does not state anything in a bad or negative or derogatory manner....I could be wrong....Please let me know your thoughts..


----------



## mimitabby

I guess what some of our italian friends could do would be to describe the kind of girl ragazzaccia means to them for example;
someone hard, rude, dirty... not someone cute and naughty.
I like Monella best, but i have to tell you i am looking
at this from the perspective that you will get older.
Think of yourself at 40 or 50 or 60, and how you will
feel with a tattoo on your body that says tart.
Please as painful as this is, think of some older woman that
you know and love and imagine yourself her with that
old tattoo on you that says whatever...
mimi


----------



## twosassi

mzsweeett...well i think i am more confused than not...!! I still am not sure which word best suites the naught sexually playfull way i am meaning it...I do not like Monello...sounds like someones name....i like ragazzaccia...but i am not a slut or tart....and i get several comments on what exactly it means some say its as close to the english badgirl that i will get others say its rude....so I dont know...







			
				mzsweeett said:
			
		

> Well, I wouldn't do it myself either, but this is what she's looking for. I didn't want to pry and ask her _how_ sexual of a girl she is (pretty rude thing to do). I tried to give what I thought might give the right idea. But then again I am american, and have never been to Italy... ergo my previous post to wait for answers from those more qualified. It seems she is leaning towards the overtly sexual words, so lets follow that track. Whether or not _we_ would want it..... _she_ does.
> I personally have a rather large tattoo on my shoulder of a cat that is "spazzed out" . It is similiar to Te Gato's avatar. I have been told that its not very femminine, its sexual, all kinds of things. My statement is... I wanted it!!
> twosassy...have these answers been sufficient for you or shall we dig some more??? I am curious to know which one you decide on and if you will let us (or at least me) see the final outcome!!
> 
> Sweet T.


----------



## skjc

hi twosassi

as I understand it the suffix 'accia' means nasty or unpleasant. This being the case I do not think ragazzaccia would fit your purpose.

un lavoro = work, job
un lavoraccio = unpleasant work

or

ragazzaccio = lout.

hope this helps


----------



## twosassi

Thank u for that info...different info than i have received yet...I am still looking for a good word...one that seems to fit me...... :-}


----------



## Silvia

twosassi said:
			
		

> The words Naughty/Nasty r in a playful way and in a sexually playful way...To me it does not state anything in a bad or negative or derogatory manner...


 That's the key. Almost anything with the suffix -accia is adding something negative to the word in question.

Now, we are talking of a single word out of any context, written on your low back. People could interpret ragazzaccia as slut, as you've been told already. If that's fine with you, then go for it.

On the other hand, you have 4 or 5 Italians so far, plus some Americans, who told you that monella could fit. Monella is definitely playful and can have a sexual connotation. We can give advice about words, meanings and nuances. Other than this, I can't help you, it's your decision.

Lsp, tomboy and frivolous are not a correct translation for monella in this case.

I also like mimi's suggestion to write down a description and find a word that fits.


----------



## Agattau

twosassi > the Italian word for naughtygirl is, *monella*; like it or not, that it is, 100% spot on. perhaps you should find a word that you like first.

I don't know, if you show me exactly what you mean, perhaps I can come up with a better word.  
(just kidding)


----------



## lsp

Silvia said:
			
		

> Lsp, tomboy and frivolous are not a correct translation for monella in this case.


I gave you my sources, not my suggestions. That's what people will find when they do what I did and look up Monella on the internet. I included it for twosassi's benefit, not to validate the translations, but thank you.


----------



## mzsweeett

Sylvia I believe it was gave me a great suggestion in another thread...why not make your tattoo into an acronym...this way you will have the seductive quality of people looking at it, the flirtiniess of speaking about it, and the overall meaning. 
How about that??

Sweet T.


----------



## morgana

Ragazzaccia doesn't mean slut, nor tart. It means exactly "bad  girl". That's what I think. It may be a little "extreme" as a tattoo, but not rude at all. It depends on what kind of person you are... (I would like it if I saw it!).
Cheers


----------



## Silvia

Yes, Morgana, a bad girl opposed to the Sandra Dee model, but it's not a cool word, in fact naughty has several nuances to it if compared to "bad".


----------



## carlocoen

Please, quote the context, in this case is absolutely essential.


----------



## twosassi

Carlocoen,
Well if you read the previous threads the context is in there...it is in a playful sexual context......


----------



## carlocoen

Sorry, but "nasty" means "antipatica", or "cattiva" (careful, parking policemen are very nasty in this area) with a sense of wickedness and meanness, and I do not think it has such a strong and precise sexual connotation. "Naughty" is more sexual, no doubt.
"Birichina" is too mild, although is close. You may call "birichina/birichino" even a 3 year old child, although the hint to that sounds sexual (a little kinky, I'd say) if referred to an adult. If you want to sound kinky, use "birichina".
"cattivella" is not too far, either, and "ragazzaccia" even better. For a tattoo (that should cater to the wide public, I guess ), if it's not long, I would suggest some rephrasing like "non sono una brava ragazza", "I am not a good girl". That would convey the feeling, totally. Keep in mind the sentence on so many T-shirts I have seen (it is also quoted in Muccino's film "Ricordati di me"): "le brave ragazze vanno in Paradiso, quelle cattive vanno dapertutto" "Good girls go to Heaven, naughty girls go everywhere".


----------



## twosassi

Thats ok...I like the phrase u gave...i think it might be too long to go on my lower back though...i am trying to see how it looks shorter...


----------



## Raimondo

How about---monella


----------



## noteeyore

Hi. I realize this thread is several months old, now; but I was wondering how the tattoo turned out? I own a gift box company (Bacio Box) and have started an "adult" line that I wanted to keep seperate from my traditional line. I wanted to give it a name that meant "naughty girl" in Italian and after some research, came up with "Cattiva!" My northern-Italian friend said that cattiva had the connotation of a dominating woman in leather with a whip and suggested "Monella" but I had to convince her that to an American, "Monella" sounds like the first name of an older woman. (Along the lines of "Stella" or "Louella") It just didn't sound sexy enough for an Adult line of sexual toys and gift boxes. Anyway, I found this thread and was curious as to what you finally chose and how the tattoo looks? Have you had it done? Do you have a pic?


----------



## Amenor59

Ciao gente, ci sono molte traduzioni per naughty.
Italiano corretto= disinibite
Popolare= porche o porcelle
Per mature= navigate
Cmq si intende delle ragazze che non si fanno problemi a mostrarsi nude o ad avere ATTEGGIAMENTI SESSUALI DISINIBITI.
In america le ragazze sono meno timide delle nostre, almeno sotto i diciotto anni o intorno ai 18.
Alle feste o per halloween , c'e' una veramoda a mostrarsi nude e coi seni all'aria.
In america far vedere un seno in pubblico, specie per halloween non e' reato e le amiricane ci vanno pazze e pazzi
Amano altre cose delle nostre......noi preferiamo fare che far vedere e le nostre donne sono meno disinibite ad altre eta'.....

Sorry per english friends, bet the questions was propose from an italian friend, for these resons i'm respond in italian.
If an englisj frined was intersting please contact me and i made a translation
Good see the god on net on   and don't move the hand 
Buona visione delle donne in rete e ...mani a posto
Ciao 
da Fulvio


----------



## crossoverboy86

uhm... ok: "lussuriosa" means "lusty". "Svergognata" means literally "shameless " (S- privativa from latin "sine" = "without" and italian "vergogna" = "shame") it is very common in the south dialects, sounding a bit awkward in common Italian and it really has a strong sexual undertone and a negative connotation, I would never want it to be on my girlfriend's skin forever. "Lasciva" as well has a light negative connotation, meaning "licentious". For a tattoo I would suggest "lussuriosa" but that's just my opinion.
Talking about "naughty girl", instead, I would say that "birichina" and "monella" are the closest translation to the meaning you are referring to. Cattivella (remember: "cattivello" refers to a male.) derives from "cattivo" = "bad" or "mean" + "-ello/a" which makes it more facetious. You would say that to little kids. "Mala femmena" is tipically used in Neaples dialect meaning "bad girl": "mala" is from latin "Malus -a -um" = "bad"; in common Italian "mala femmena" sounds like "cattiva ragazza". I hope my suggestions can be helpful. Bye. Marcello


----------



## alenaro

_*N*aughty girl_ can be generally translated into _ragazza birichina. _BUT, it obviously depends on the context you are in. I guess the expression your face and voice assume when you say it, it can be really helpful to let people understand what you really mean. 

I would translate it with "smart girl" too...= ragazza furba


----------



## PEGASO70

I would suggest "ragazzaccia": it means "bad girl" and can also have a sexual undertone..


----------



## Ancalagon11

Regardless of meanings, you have to consider that adding "accia" to anything implies ugliness and unpleasantness ...

"Che giornata!" (What a day)
"Che giornataccia!" (What a horrible day)

"Che gente!" (What people)
"Che gentaccia!" (What a disgusting people)

"Ragazzaccia" is just a little rougher than "naughty girl" and probably isn't good in Italy, IMO.  But I am not Italian.


----------



## loverim

ormai avrai già il tattuaggio: chissà cosa ti sei fatto scrivere:
comunque io spero davvero per te che non hai scelto: lussuriosa o lasciva o svergognata e nemmeno mala femmena:
sono solo parole che trovi nel nostro vocabolario e che si dicono per motivi ben diversi rispetto ad un tatoo:
invece mala femmena è detto in dialetto napoletano...quindi...non scriverti quello.
io per dire naughtly girl......userei:
monellaccia
o monella
anche...ragazzaccia, ma per un tatoo non va bene secondo me:
io se dico monella ad una ragazza....glielo dico perchè ha quell'aria da porcellina che le piace sedurre e fare la sexy...facendo la bambina piccola:
perchè monella si usa originariamente per dire ad un bambino piccolo che è cattivo.....quindi diciamo sei monello:
poi in contesti sessuali...per parlare ad una ragazza che fa la sexy cattiva...allora si può dire monella/monellaccia.....
ma per un tatoo secondo me non va bene.
la lingua italiana purtroppo nei tatoo a volte è ridicola: questo secondo me:
invece in inglese....anche chi non lo conosce...lo capisce lo stesso, ed è molto più cool:
se traduci naughty girl in italiano io son sicuro che la maggior parte delle persone rideranno: te lo dico con tutta sincerità, conoscendo bene l'italia:
ma ripeto, è solo un mio parere


----------



## loolabelluk

I hope you can help me.....
..we have just purchased our first boat and she needs a name.  After weeks and weeks of trawling the net, we have narrowed it down to Cattivelli, our understanding is that it is reference to being naughty.  I am always referred to by my family (mother and husband) as a 'naughty girl' in the cheeky mischievous sense.  Rather than having the English obvious words of 'naughty girl' or even just 'naughty' I discovered 'Cattivelli' which has both meaning, and I think is attractive to look at.

Before we name her, can anyone help me to confirm that this is the right meaning, as there seem to be lots of alternatives..

Thanks in advance for your help/advice.


----------



## bobes

_Cattivell*a*_ maybe (singular feminine) also _Birichina, Monella, Capricciosa _(just like the famous _pizza capricciosa_)


----------

